
Jelastic Cooper 4.6 Unlocks Reselling of PaaS and CaaS for Hosting Service Provi - reitanqild
https://jelastic.com/jelastic-cooper-4-6-unlocks-reselling-of-paas-and-caas-for-hosting-service-providers/
======
reitanqild
Posted because I found the business model interesting (they resell their
hosting solution to other companies that want to become cloud providers), and
because I can't say I remember having seriously looked at Jelastic before.

